# Is there going to be a wolf hunt this year?



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

If yes, will it be the same dates for purchase/hunting etc. I heard that the petition to keep the decision with the NRC passed, but not sure what that means especially for this year.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

What we were told tonight at the WUPCAC meeting is that because of the petitions qualifying for the fall ballot, that the authority for the DNR to classify wolves as game animals is suspended until after the election. So it all depends on how the vote goes this fall.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

I thought that the petition to keep th decision with the NRC (and free licenses for active military/fast Asian Carp response, etc.) was going to make the other anti-hunting (put on ballot) petition useless. I guess I was misinformed.

So there will be a vote on this on Nov.4? Even if the vote went in favor of the hunt (which I highly doubt) there would not be time to get everything set up for this year would there?


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

thundrst said:


> I thought that the petition to keep th decision with the NRC (and free licenses for active military/fast Asian Carp response, etc.) was going to make the other anti-hunting (put on ballot) petition useless. I guess I was misinformed.
> 
> So there will be a vote on this on Nov.4? Even if the vote went in favor of the hunt (which I highly doubt) there would not be time to get everything set up for this year would there?



The voter initiated legislation (to allow the NRC to name game species) received enough signatures to place it in front of Congress to be voted on. They can choose to vote it into effect (probably early August) OR not take action on it, in which case it will go on the November ballot. IF the Legislature chooses to adopt it, THEN the other two ballot proposals by the antis will become moot regardless of how the public votes in November. 

If the Legislature chooses "no action", then the ballot proposal that gets the majority of votes on the November Ballot will become law.

As long as the Legislature does what they said they would and vote "yes" on the voter initiated legislation, then the new law will be passed in August and the NRC can choose to continue the Wolf Hunt if they want this year. This initiative includes an "appropriation" which means it can't be overturned by a public vote in the General Election. If they backpedal due to it being an election year and let it go to public ballot or strip out the appropriation like they did last time, well then........:sad:


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

If I remember correctly they must act on it in its current wording. Amendments are not allowed. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

jasonmeekhof said:


> If I remember correctly they must act on it in its current wording. Amendments are not allowed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was thinking that myself, BUT it just seems like every time that they could truly nail the coffin shut on this thing that they always leave an escape hatch.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.citizenswildlife.com/

Here is the link to find your Legislators. I would try to make calls before Aug 13.

Griff


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. I just e-mailed my senator & will also call next week. Wish there was a way to keep the energy on this that was generated during the petition signing. I will spread the word & the link to all the hunters/conservationists I know.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There will always be a wolf season in the UP. It is all up to the voters and the DNR as to if they will sell licenses or not. If they decide not to sell licenses I would hope that the DNR live traps and relocates all of the nuisance wolves to a metro area in the LP. With large numbers of wolves in the LP the huggers might get an appreciation for them.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Just saw this in the Detroit News:

http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20140724/POLITICS02/307240098/1361/Michigan-board-certifies-3rd-wolf-hunt-measure


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

What is the name and of the bill I am writing my legislator now

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

mbirdsley said:


> What is the name and of the bill I am writing my legislator now
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Scientific Fish and Wildlife Conservation Act. It will be coming up for vote around Aug 13. The Humane Society has hired a out of state company to do robo calls. So we need lots of calls around Aug 13. Remind them that voters already voted on Proposal G and want game species managed with sound science. KMWP is funded by out of state animal rights groups and has had little funding from within the state. Michigan people are behind this Act and want our fish and wildlife managed by the NRC and the DNR biologists not through the referendum process at every election. This act does not mandate a wolf hunt only that the NRC uses sound science if one is to be established. Moose are a example of a game species the NRC has not set up a hunting season on. Please write and call often.

Griff


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

KMWP a bunch of trolls dictating how yoopers live. I bet less than 1% of the huggers have ever seen a wolf in the UP.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Robert Holmes said:


> KMWP a bunch of trolls dictating how yoopers live. I bet less than 1% of the huggers have ever seen a wolf in the UP.


How many of those "huggers" do you even set foot in the outdoors. Thier opinions are formed from watching the tube with commercials of melting ice caps and polar bears floating on 10 by 10 icebergs. Sarah McClauchlan fills thier heads with the evils of hunting and using dogs to hunt with. Most of the people I know who are tree huggers wouldn't hug a tree cause they might get too dirty but its cool to say you're an activist and you care. Those people are a joke.

Ganzer


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

A good guest opinion article about the people who set the wolf above everything else. http://www.startribune.com/opinion/commentaries/179739061.html


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> How many of those "huggers" do you even set foot in the outdoors. Thier opinions are formed from watching the tube with commercials of melting ice caps and polar bears floating on 10 by 10 icebergs. Sarah McClauchlan fills thier heads with the evils of hunting and using dogs to hunt with. Most of the people I know who are tree huggers wouldn't hug a tree cause they might get too dirty but its cool to say you're an activist and you care. Those people are a joke.
> 
> Ganzer


I never see any of them and I'm outside all the time. Besides there are more important things in life for them, like spending all their time on facebook or signing worthless petitions that go no where but make them all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I see more wolves than bears and bears are supposed to outnumber the wolves. On average I see about 7 wolves per year and 2 or three bears. If 400 wolves are 13% of the Minnesota wolf population then the DNR better do another count in Michigan. The DNR claims that there are about 600 in the UP I have always guessed that they are only counting half of them. Now I am thinking with that many wolves in Minnesota it could be possible that there are over 1500 in the UP.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

I saw a video were they stated they try to count wolf tracks in 2\3 of the up and then make a guestamation for the hole up wolf population based on that I believe.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Escanaba_Predator said:


> I saw a video were they stated they try to count wolf tracks in 2\3 of the up and then make a guestamation for the hole up wolf population based on that I believe.


I believe they only count 1/16th of the entire UP, and yes the rest is just a guess. They have no idea how many there are. Just like deer season. It's only a wild guess instead of making it a mandatory check in like all other states.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The DNR only publishes the minimum wolf number, which is not an estimate it is an exact number. These are confirmed separate wolves but it they do not give an estimate on what could be running around the UP.

The same can be said for deer, the DNR has no estimate of the deer numbers in the UP. They follow population trends.


----------

